# What a good find!!!



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

We went out for an off lead romp in the woods today. Guess what Mako found? 

A deer antler!!!

He was so proud of himself he carried it all the way back home. 

He's scrounged up 3 of them so far this year. Free chew toys. No complaints here with the price of antlers lol


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Way to go Mako! You found something you can keep for yourself


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good boy Mako!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic, sweet score


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good job Mako!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------

